# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Prof. Dr. Bekir TOPALOĞLU

## ceyda

prof_dr_bekir_topaloglu_2010411.jpg
1936 yılında Trabzon Çaykarada doğdu . Aynı yerde ilk öğrenimiyle birlikte dedesinden Arapça ve dini ilimler tahsil etti. Bir yıl dedesinin yanında müderris kalfalığı yaptıktan sonra iki yıl kadar Trabzonun bir köyünde imam-hatiplik yaptı.
1952 yılında İstanbul İmam-Hatip Okuluna girdi, 1959da mezun oldu. Bu öğrenciliği sırasında Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı merkezinde açılan vaizlik imtihanını kazanarak İstanbulun muhtelif camilerinde fahri vaizlik yaptı. 1959-1963 yılları arasında İstanbul Yüksek İslam Enstitüsünde yüksek öğrenimini bitirdi. Bu öğrenciliği sırasında da imam-hatiplik görevi yaptı.

1963-1966 yılları arasında İstanbul İmam Hatip Okulu meslek dersleri öğretmenliği yaptı. Bu arada ilk eseri olan İslâmda Kadın kitabını yazdı. 1966 yılı başında mezun olduğu Yüksek İslam Enstitüsüne Kelâm asistanı oldu. Prof. Muhammed Tanci idaresinde İslam Kelâmcıları ve Filozoflarına Göre Allahın Varlığı adlı tezini hazırladı.1971 yılında tezini vererek İstanbul Yüksek İslam Enstitüsü Kelâm öğretmenliğine atandı. Buradaki görevi sırasında eğitim-öğretim çalışmaları yanı sıra çeşitli eserler yayımladı, branşında asistanlar yetiştirdi, yurt içinde ve yurt dışında seminer, kurs ve ilmi kongrelerde görev aldı, konferanslar verdi.

İstanbul Yüksek İslam Ensitüsünün Marmara Üniversitesine bağlı İlâhiyat Fakültesi haline getirilmesinden sonra Topaloğlu, bu fakültede 1983 yılında doktor unvanını aldı ve aynı yıl yardımcı doçent, 1986 yılında da doçent oldu. 1988 yılında,İslâm Felsefesi anabilim dalında, 1993 yılında da Kelâm anabilim dalında profesör oldu. Ekim 2002 emekli olan Bekir Topaloğlu halen Türkiye Diyanet Vakfı İslâm Ansiklopedisinde İnceleme Kurulu Başkanlığı, Kelâm-Mezhepler Tarihi ilim heyeti başkanlığı ile telif ve redaksiyon görevlerini yürütmektedir.







Yayımlanmış Eserleri:

1. İslâm Kelâmcıları ve Filozoflarına Göre Allahın Varlığı
2. Nureddin es-Sâbûnî ve el-Bidâye fî Usûlid-din (biyografi ve ilmi neşir).
3. Mâtüridiyye Akâidi (el-Bidâyenin Tercümesi).
4. Kelâm İlmi-Giriş.
5. İnsan Kâinat ve Ötesi (A.C.Morrisondan tercüme).
6. İslâmda Kadın.
7. Dinî sohbetler.
8. İslam Tarihinden Yapraklar.
9. Nesillerin El Kitabı .
10. Arapça Dilbilgisi, I-IV (H. Karamanla birlikte).
11. Arapça Okuma ve Eski Metinler Kitabı (H. Karamanla birlikte).
12. Arap Dili ve Edebiyatından Tercümeler (H. Karamanla birlikte).
13. Arapça -Türkçe Yeni Kamus (H. Karamanla birlikte).
14. Kelile ve Dimne: Metin-Tercüme (H. Karamanla birlikte).
15. Cumhuriyet Devrinde Yayınlanan Dinî Eserler Bibliyografyası, (O. Öztürkle birlikte).
16. Ebû Mansûr el-Mâtürîdî, Kitâbut-Tevhid Tercümesi
17. Ebû Mansûr el-Mâtürîdî, Kitâbut-Tevhid tahkikli neşri (Muhammed Aruçi ile birlikte).


Makaleler:

1. Abdullah, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
2. Ağaç, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
3. Ahad, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
4. Ahir, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
5. Ahiret, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
6. Ali, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
7. Allah, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
8. Amine, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
9. Azife, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
10. Baht, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
11. Baki, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
12. Batşe-i Kübra, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
13. Beyyine, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
14. Cebbar, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
15. Cehennem, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
16. Celil, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
17. Cennet, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
18. Esma-i Hüsna, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
19. Evvel, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
20. Gaşiye Suresi, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
21. Feza, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
22. Gafur, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
23. Fettah, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
24.Habir, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
25. Adl, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
26. Bais, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
27. Bari, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
28. Basit, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
29. Basir, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
30. Batın, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
31. Din, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
32. Cami, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
33. Dar, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
34. Gani, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
35. Cihad, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
36. Fırka, TDV İslâm Ansiklopedisi.
37. İslamda Mezheplere Ayrılmanın Hükmü, Nesil Dergisi, Ekim 1976, cilt 1 sy. 1.
38. Tenkidin Fayda ve Zararları, Nesil Dergisi, Aralık 1976, cilt 1, sy. 3. 
39. Hizmet Nesli, Nesil Dergisi, Ocak 1977, cilt I, sy. 4.
40. Öğüt ve İnanç Üzerine, (İmam Gazzaliden tercüme ) Nesil Dergisi, Şubat 1977, cilt 1, sy. 5.
41. Ehl-i sünnet, Nesil Dergisi, Mart 1977, cilt 1 sy. 6.
42. Selefiyye, Nesil Dergisi, Nisan 1977, cilt 1, sy. 7.
43. Ehl-i Sünnetin Üstünlüğü, Nesil Dergisi, Mayıs 1977, cilt 1, sy. 8 
44. Örnek İnsan Olmak, Nesil Dergisi, Haziran 1977, cilt 1, sy. 9.
45. Alimler ve Zalimler, Nesil Dergisi, Ağustos 1977, cilt 1, sy.11.
46. İç Mücadele, Nesil Dergisi, Kasım 1977, cilt 2, sy. 2.
47. İrşad Hizmeti, Nesil Dergisi, Aralık 1977, cilt 2, sy.3. 
48. İrşad yolları, Nesil Dergisi, Ocak 1978, cilt 3, sy. 4.
49. Hazreti Sad ile, Nesil Dergisi, Şubat 1978, cilt 2, sy. 5.
50. Huzura Koşanlar ve Huzurdan Kaçanlar, Nesil Dergisi, Nisan 1978, cilt 2, sy. 7.
51. Güneş Batarken, Nesil Dergisi, Mayıs 1978, cilt 2, sy. 8.
52. Tarih Tekerrürden İbaretmiş, (İbrahim eş-Şahbiden çeviri) Nesil Dergisi, Ekim 1978, sy. 1.
53. Maturidiyye Akaidine Dair Eserler, Nesil Dergisi, Aralık 1978, sy.3.
54. Âkifte Ümit, Nesil Dergisi, Ocak 1979, sy. 4.
55. Şekva Sana Ya Mustafa, Nesil Dergisi, Mayıs 1979, sy. 8.
56. Gençlik ve Sevgi, Diyanet Gaztesi, (Gençlik Özel sayısı) Haziran/ Temmuz 1985.
57. Allahın Varlığı, Diyanet Dergisi, Ocak-Şubat-Mart 1985, XXI, sy. 1.
58. İslam ve Kadın Hakları, Bizim Aile, 18, Temmuz 1991.
59. Kadının Bugünü ve Geleceği, Kadın Kimliği 5.
60. İslam Dini Açısından Türk Ailesinin Özellikleri, Türk Aile Yapısı, Devlet Planlama Teşkilatı, VI. Beş Yıllık Kalkınma Planı Ö. İ. K. Raporu 1989.



Tebliğler:

1. İslam Temel Hükümleri Açısından Taklid, Zagrep İslam Birliği İslam Hukuk Sempozyumu, 26-28 Nisan 1991.
2. İslam İtikadı Açısından Kıyafet ve Örtünme, İSAV İslamda Kılık Kıyafet ve Örtünme Tartışmalı İlmi Toplantı, İstanbul, 1983.
3. Hz. Peygambere Saygısızlığının Dini Hükmü İSAV Hz. Peygamber ve Aile Hayatı Tartışmalı İlmi Toplantı, İstanbul, 2-3 Nisan 1988.
4. İslam İnancı Açısından Din ve Vicdan, Din ve Vicdan Hürriyeti Sempozyumu, 28 Kasım 1990.


Yönettiği Tezler:

Yüksek İslam Dönemi
1. Bahçeci Muhittin , Kuran-ı Kerim ve Sahih Hadislerde Peygamberlik ve Peygamberler, İstanbul 1975
2. Taylan Necip, İlim-Din Sahaları ve Sınırları, İstanbul 1978.
3. Kılavuz Saim, İman Küfür Sınırı, Bursa 1979.
4. Yeprem M. Saim, İrade Hürriyeti ve İmam Maturidi, İstanbul 1980.
5. Karadeniz Osman, Din ve İlim Açısından Mucize, İzmir 1981.

Yüksek Lisans
1. Pehlivan İbrahim, İlk Maturidîlere Göre Hüsün-Kubuh Meselesi, İstanbul 1985
2. Sarıtoprak Zeki, Ebu'l-Muîn en-Nesefî'ye Göre Tekvîn Sıfatı, İstanbul 1985
3. Uçma İsmet, Kur'an ve Sünnette Şefaat Kavramı, İstanbul 1986
4. Bulut Mehmet, Peygamberlerin İsmeti ve el-Münteka, İzmir 1981.
5. Yiğit Bekir, İslâm Mezheplerinde Şefaat Anlayışı, İstanbul 1986
6. Tuncer Remzi, İslâm Mezheplerine Göre Halku'l-Kur'an Meselesi, İstanbul 1986
7. Özervarlı M. Sait, Ebu'l-Muîn en-Nesefî'ye Ait Tabsıretu'l-Edille'nin Kaynakları, İstanbul 1988.
8. Terzioğlu Habip, İzmirli İsmail Hakkı ve Kütüphanesindeki Kelâm Eserleri, İstanbul 1989
9. Gökçe M. Cüneyd, Hacı Selim Ağa Kütüphanesi Kelâm Kitapları,İstanbul 1989
10. Köse Abdullah, Delâilü'n-Nübüvve Eserleri, İstanbul 1989
11. Gündoğdu Mehmet, Ebû İshak el-İsferayinî ve Akaid Risalesi, İstanbul 1990.
12. Kelpetin Hatice, İman Hayatı Açısından Kur'an-ı Kerîm'de Sevgi ve Korku, İstanbul 1992
13. Toprak Mehmet, Süleymaniye Kütüphanesi'ndeki Mezhepler Tarihi İle İlgili Eserlerin Tanıtımı, İstanbul 1992
14. Alper Hülya, Kur'an-ı Kerîm'e Göre Peygamberin Dindeki Konumu, İstanbul 1993.
15. Kılıç, M.Emin, İlk Dönem Maturidî Kaynaklarında Istılahlar, İstanbul 1997.
16. Vanlıoğlu, Ahmet, Kuran-ı Kerime Göre Ehl-i Kitaba Vahyolan İman, İstanbul 1997
17. Çakıl Hülya, Kadı Iyaza Göre Peygamberin Dindeki Konumu, İstanbul 1998
18. Candan, Fatma, Kuran-ı Kerimde Kurtuluş Kavramı, İstanbul, 1999.
19. Yarımbaş, Emine, Kuran-ı Kerimde Esma-i Hüsna ve Mesajları, İstanbul, 2000.



Doktora

1. Yavuz Yusuf Şevki, Kur'an-ı Kerîm'de Tefekkür ve Tartışma Metodu, İstanbul 1985
2. Bebek Adil, İmam Maturidî'de Günah Kavramı, İstanbul 1990
3. Çelebi İlyas, İslâm İnancında Gayb Problemi, İstanbul 1991
4. Sarıtoprak Zeki, İslâm İnancı Açısından Deccal, İstanbul 1991
5. Ataç Ali, Kelâm ve Tasavvuf Açısından Tevessül, İstanbul 1993
6. Sinanoğlu Mustafa, Kitab-ı Mukaddes ve Kur'an-ı Kerim'de Nübüvvet, İstanbul 1996
7. Karadaş Cağfer, Muhyiddin İbn-i Arabi'nin İtikadi Görüşü, İstanbul, 1996
8. Can Mustafa , İmam Maturidî'de Nübüvvet, İstanbul, 
9. Akçay Mustafa, Dini Sorumluluk Açısından Fetret Hali, İstanbul, 1997.
10. Demir Ahmet İshak, Cumhuriyet Dönemi Aydınlarının İslâm'a Bakışı, İstanbul, 2000. 
11. Kelpetin Hatice, Tanzimat Dönemi Yaygın İslam Anlayışı, İstanbul, 2000

----------

